# Podjeda tech.



## Dano007 (Feb 24, 2015)

Hello everyone:
Have run across this this company's ammo on several websites and was wondering if anyone has bought Podjeda ammo. How's the quality? I would use it for the range/target shooting, but don't want to buy/shoot crap ammo; the "you get what you pay for" concept!!!

Thanks


----------



## Dano007 (Feb 24, 2015)

Oops
Misspelled the company name. It's Pobjeda, Bosnian I believe.


----------



## GCBHM (Mar 24, 2014)

I'm afraid I've never heard of it. Sorry!


----------



## TAPnRACK (Jan 30, 2013)

Me neither.


----------



## SailDesign (Jul 17, 2014)

I've googled it, but all I get is a lot of chatter about its availability and price (there are apparently two versions - steel and brass-cased, and two thicknesses of lettering on the headstamp) - no reviews or comments on quality.


----------

